# Ptarmigan/fishing trip



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

My father is getting older and I'm not sure how much longer he will be able to do this sort of thing. So this will be the year I take him and my 13 year old son on a Ptarmigan trip. I have never hunted Ptarmigan or know much about them or their habitat. I have seen a few once while in Alaska though. I also don't know allot about the Uintah's. Only been there as a young scout. So if there is anyone willing to help a brutha out with a little info I would be much obliged.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Never hunted them but have seen them in the Henrys Fork basin, above the tree line. Sounds like a fun trip. Good luck.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Good Ptarmigan spots are few and far between. Posting specific locations on boards like this...make them even fewer and farther between...... :roll:


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Not looking for anyone to post any specific spots. Especially not on the open thread. I think most of us understand this by now. Everyone knows how pm works. I am really looking for general information about the bird and there preferred habitat. If there is anyone who is especially generous with specifics that is just great but I'm not counting on it and would fully expect that to come in a pm. I am a hunter not a shooter and don't need anyone handing over their honey holes. Just trying to gather whatever info I can from all the different sources at my disposal. In short right back at ya buddy :roll:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Have ya read this buddy :wink: Tells you basically right where to look for them. Just add boot leather and your good to go!
http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/ptarmigan/uinta_wt.html


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

gdog said:


> Have ya read this buddy :wink: Tells you basically right where to look for them. Just add boot leather and your good to go!
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/uplandgame/ptarmigan/uinta_wt.html


Wow! First you ridicule the poster for asking for advice on where to find ptarmigan, then you give a link to a web page that tells you exactly where to find them. Quite the contradiction gdog. Why didn't you just give him the link in the first place and spare us all your snide remarks?

Tigerprincer, this sounds like a fun hunt you have planned. Difficult, but fun. I hope you have a good time with your father, and that you find some birds. Take a GPS and then you can come back to this forum and tell us all EXACTLY where you shot them. :lol:


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

mm73 said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Have ya read this buddy :wink: Tells you basically right where to look for them. Just add boot leather and your good to go!
> ...


My first post actually wasn't targeted at the original poster.....

2nd the link is from our own Utah Fish & Game, so no big secret there. Break out the map....pick one of those basin's and go for it. Some years you find them...some years you don't...but it's fun finding them in new spots by your own hard work. The difficult part of Ptarmigan hunting is finding them...not the hunt itself.

Good luck and I hope Tigerprincer gets his dad on some birds!


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

gdog said:


> My first post actually wasn't targeted at the original poster.....
> 
> 2nd the link is from our own Utah Fish & Game, so no big secret there.


If you were criticizing me for saying I had seen them in Henrys Fork then why did you go and post a link that also says they are found in Henrys Fork? Just seems kind of odd to me.

I know who the link is from (kind of obvious) and I thank you for providing it. I read it and learned a lot more about ptarmigan and their history in Utah. I just don't understand why you had to be snooty in your first reply. Whatever though. Thanks for the link.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you for the link gdog. I had been told about this as a source but hadn't checked it out yet. This makes it a little easier for me so again thank you!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Just read the article. The places that I have seen them were mentioned. When I was 16 or 17, my scout group did a week-long hike that started at Henry's Fork and finished at Moon Lake. Quite the trip. The only place we saw ptarmigan was just after we finished our descent from King's Peak. We didn't see a lot of them, but there were a few.

As recommended, get up there above the tree-line. I would assume they are a lot like chukars and grouse in that when you find them at a particular elevation, keep looking at that elevation. 

I don't know how old your dad is, or how good of shape he is in, but that's VERY rough country. I would start doing hikes now, and keep going higher and longer with them as the hunt approaches, and increase your pack weight to get yourselves in shape for it. I'm not in the shape I was back then, and I know for a certainty that I'd need to be medivac'ed of the mountain if I tried it today! Good luck! Have fun!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

+1 on being in shape. the hardest thing about the uintahs is the altitude. there just isnt enough oxygen that high.


----------

